# CSS Customer Service A+



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi guys. It doesn't take much digging to see that Bob @ CSS cares about his customers and his business. If anyone encountered any problems with gear, he personally posts on the thread, offering whatever it takes for customer satifaction. My recent return/exchange went flawlessly, and he even shipped my item after he had confirmation (tracking #) of the returning item, so that the overlap (my down time) was minimized. 
I just wanted to post some positive feedback during my last couple of years of dealing with this company.

:T

.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It is always good to see reports on companies that people are satisfied with. I usually go by the Better Business Bureau details but it also good to get recommendations from friends.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

The last project I did I went with CSS and knew Bob had my back. This is very reassuring when dealing with anything over the internet and would not hesitate to deal with CSS/Bob again. I have dealt with CSS twice now with absolutely no regrets!.. great product!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I've never heard of CCS until this thread. Finally went on their site and am impressed! Lot's of great equipment/parts at great prices (for great quality). I may have to get one of their kits sometime here an see how the speakers sound - looks like very easy DIY kits.


----------

